# touareg spare tire



## mattsita (Jul 25, 2003)

is the touaregs inflatable spare a full size tire meaning it can go faster than 55 mph, or is it a regular spare that is speed limited to 55 mph, and can only go 100 miles?


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: touareg spare tire (mattsita)*

Actually, this component of the Touareg is twofold...First, there is a "Breakdown" system that allows for an on the spot tire repair if a tire
gets a 'flat'...If tire pressure cannot be raised to above 26#s after 10 minutes the spare tire is then available for use...
Both the repaired tire and the spare are limited, probably for legal reasons, in addition to the more practical...to 50MPH. I have not seen any limitations on miles.
Common sense dictates that a new tire should replace a damaged one...And unless one is really going deep into the bush, very far from civilization, this 
two tier system should be more than adequate.


----------



## S4inSoFla (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: touareg spare tire (vwguild)*

On a related note, I paid $150 for a 3 yr tire warranty. Since the Pirellis (19" pkg) are probably $200 a piece it's probably a good investment. And it covers the wheels too in case I curbed or bent one.


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: touareg spare tire (S4inSoFla)*

Who is the carrier?


----------



## mtulashie (May 11, 2000)

*Re: touareg spare tire (S4inSoFla)*

Before you go jumping mountains please read the fine details








You might be dissappointed when it's time to use it.


----------



## mattsita (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: touareg spare tire (mtulashie)*

what fine details, why doesn't vw put a full size spare tire on the touareg, they can at least make it an inflatable full size spare.


----------



## mattsita (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: touareg spare tire (mtulashie)*

what fine print? And why doesn't vw put a full size spare on the touareg, or at least put an inflatable full size spare.


----------



## B12Teuton (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: touareg spare tire (mattsita)*

I think the off-road package (when it omes out) will have a tailgate mounted spare that might be full size.
The full size would cut down the cargo capacity now, and that is already not the biggest in the world. Figure you'll need the room a lot more often than the spare.
Where you planning on driving a lot on the spare if you get a flat??


----------



## mattsita (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: touareg spare tire (B12Teuton)*

no its just speed limits you to about 50-55 mph what if traffic is going 75-80 mph, thats why i'm concerned, and every other vw has a full size spare.


----------



## Cmuthard (May 28, 2003)

*Re: touareg spare tire (mattsita)*

Not all VW's come with a full size spare, the W8 is a full diam wheel, but not full width. The extra space in the tire well was used for an additional 5 gallons of fuel. The Touareg is the same way, the tire, which is full size when inflated. The V8x and V10 TDI models will both come with a full size reat mounted spare. As shown below.









_Modified by Cmuthard at 11:21 PM 7-28-2003_
















_Modified by Cmuthard at 11:23 PM 7-28-2003_


_Modified by Cmuthard at 11:24 PM 7-28-2003_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: touareg spare tire (Cmuthard)*

Exactly. VW made the right decision. Give the V6 and V8 owners a smaller inflatable spare and a larger fuel tank. If you really want to have a full size spare for those rare times you go offraod, buy one and toss it in your luggage compartment. Or buy the V8x and have it hanging off the rear. But don't cut the fuel tank size, weigh down the car and raise the cost on the majority of cars that never go offroad.
Knock on wood but I cannot remember the last time I or my wife had a flat tire that required an immediate change on the side of the road. Tire are getting better. maintain them properly and they will last without incident. Only a real road hazzard will cause a flat.


----------



## mattsita (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: touareg spare tire (spockcat)*

well we have a subaru 1997 outback, a we got 4flat tires with that car all on vacation in vegas, and driving through deserts, and our acura cl got a flat but we notice befroe it blew up, thats why we are so concerned, but do any of you know what the touareg spare is speed limited to .


----------



## RAfA95 (Mar 11, 1999)

*Re: touareg spare tire (mattsita)*

I know that I am probably gonna jinx myself by saying this, but....
I have not gotten a flat in the last 4 cars I've owned.... 
As a matter of fact the last time I got a flat was in 1992 when I hit the edge of a road divider curb going about 40Mph while sorta racing a friend on a dimmly lit back road. 
Then again..That was not really a flat... that was more of a blowout.... (wrecked the wheel in the process)


----------



## mattsita (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: touareg spare tire (RAfA95)*

does anyone know what the touareg inflatable tire is speed limited to, or have a picture of the spare.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: touareg spare tire (mattsita)*

80km/h


----------



## mattsita (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: touareg spare tire (spockcat)*

thanks spokcat for the straight forward answer anlike other people who lecture, about there flats, and and not have ever had a flat, but could you also tell me what the range is on the spare?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: touareg spare tire (mattsita)*

The tire is a Vredestein Space Master. There is nothing about how far you should drive on this tire other than it has limited range. Here is some info on it:
Space Master
Sales of the Space Master, the space-saving spare tyre, are increasing substantially. These tyres are supplied directly to car manufacturers for sports cars with no space for a spare tyre the same size as the tyres the car is fitted with. These cars are equipped with electronic systems, such as ABS and ESP, which are susceptible to tyres with a different circumference. With the Space Master, Vredestein can meet the customized requirements in close cooperation with the manufacturer during the development of new cars. The Mercedes Benz SLK and C class Sports Coupé, the Porsche 911 Turbo/ Carrera 4, the Maserati Spider and the Audi A6 Allroad Quattro are all fitted with a Space Master. In 2002, the Porsche Cayenne and the Volkswagen Touareg joined these. 
Frankly, I have no fear of having this tire as my spare. Keep your tires properly inflated, especially before a long trip. Inspect them occasionally for defects and foreign objects and you will have very little problems with your tires when you start driving.


----------



## WARF (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: touareg spare tire (spockcat)*

Nice company of vehicles using this spare tire product. I will be utilizing a standard Thule basket rack that can mount directly on the T-Reg cross bars. I currently use this set up on Lexus RX300(Chick car!) (Awaiting my manly Touareg!). I will purchase a spare tire mount should by an off road company that will attach to the roof basket. Not only will I have a full size spare the 1-2 really aggressive off road trips per year, I will have a really cool looking rig. Check out this web site to get an idea what a tough looking Touareg could look like! It will drive the tough JEEP fanatics CRAZY!








http://www.4by4connection.com/lanfj6062.html 
http://www.4by4connection.com/spartircarki.html


----------

